# Does anyone else take their dog too?



## Krondican (27 Sep 2019)

We got this DoggyRide for our old boy, it has a stroller attachment too. Wondering if anyone else takes their dog along on their rides? Sorry for the pic, he's a bit camera shy.


----------



## Vantage (28 Sep 2019)

I have a cheapo rip-off of the WalkyDog for my bike. It allows Tara to walk/run alongside me without
A: Pulling me off the bike in a spectacular cloud of fluff and steel and
B: Her running into the side of the bike and so causing a spectacular cloud of fluff and steel.




I am after a doggy trailer though as I quite fancy taking her on longer rides (10 miles wears her out) and maybe touring


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

I was looking into a trailer for my mutt to as she can’t even walk along without cutting me up or wandering off in some random direction.
She has had me over on many occasions when we go out running together and is always barging me into posts, walls, shop windows, etc.
If I ride with her on a lead it will end in catastrophe before we even get started!


----------



## Vantage (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> If I ride with her on a lead it will end in catastrophe before we even get started!



This is where the walkydog comes in handy. It fixes to the seatpost and shoot out to the side about 3ft/1m and has an elasticated nylon strap to which the mutt is attached. 
It's surprising how much safer this is compared to having the lead directly hanging from the handlebar or your hand. Tara can still cause the bike to sway a bit but it takes serious effort from her and she cannot get in front of the bikes wheels.
The only difference I can see in my cheapo walkydog is that the pole screws onto the bracket rather than using a quick release mechanism. No biggy. Best £20 odd I ever spent on dog stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Sep 2019)

Hoping to get a 2 Whippet sized collapsible (to take in the MOHO) dog trailer when funds allow.


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> This is where the walkydog comes in handy. It fixes to the seatpost and shoot out to the side about 3ft/1m and has an elasticated nylon strap to which the mutt is attached.
> It's surprising how much safer this is compared to having the lead directly hanging from the handlebar or your hand. Tara can still cause the bike to sway a bit but it takes serious effort from her and she cannot get in front of the bikes wheels.
> The only difference I can see in my cheapo walkydog is that the pole screws onto the bracket rather than using a quick release mechanism. No biggy. Best £20 odd I ever spent on dog stuff.


I have a running lead very similar to that, it is fixed around my waist and has an elastic section.
Problem is my dog is a 40kg Akita with an insane prey drive, and she has plenty of power and speed to drag me over using that if she goes into hunt and chase mode during our runs. She also likes to be a twat and purposely go the opposite side passed lampposts, etc.
I’d prefer not to find out if she can pull me off my bike, as if she decided to overtake me or change direction, I’ll end up riding backwards! 
I don’t think I can cycle as fast as she can run, definitely not on the towpath where I take her.


----------



## Vantage (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I have a running lead very similar to that, it is fixed around my waist and has an elastic section.
> Problem is my dog is a 40kg Akita with an insane prey drive, and she has plenty of power and speed to drag me over using that if she goes into hunt and chase mode during our runs. *She also likes to be a twat and purposely go the opposite side passed lampposts, etc.*
> I’d prefer not to find out if she can pull me off my bike, as if she decided to overtake me or change direction, I’ll end up riding backwards!
> I don’t think I can cycle as fast as she can run, definitely not on the towpath where I take her.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2019)

I have seen a purpose built trailer for dogs behind a motorbike in mabelthorpe a few times, bubble windows !


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

cyberknight said:


> I have seen a purpose built trailer for dogs behind a motorbike in mabelthorpe a few times, bubble windows !


I have just seen a guy in town with a nice little trailer on his motorbike that would be perfect size for a dog, no bubble windows though, just a tarp cover. 
Not sure my dog would be impressed under a tarp being towed by my GSX though.
I better stick to looking for a cycle trailer!


----------



## gasinayr (1 Oct 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hoping to get a 2 Whippet sized collapsible (to take in the MOHO) dog trailer when funds allow.


Have a look at doggyhut on amazon, we have had one for years


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

So glad I walked my dog and didn’t have her attached to my bike this morning.
Just had some posh clueless woman running with her dog off lead and her dog began to rush toward me and my Akita (who luckily was having a training walk and was in short lead and halti). It was inches away from the loss of her dogs face and if I had been on my bike it would have been game over!
The trailer seems a better idea than a lead/bike attachment more and more now!
Even a lone cyclist without a dog would have been knocked off their bike by that woman’s untrained dog and her ignorance to other people.
The woman just smiled and said good boy to her dog, WTF?


----------



## newfhouse (1 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> It was inches away from the loss of her dogs face and if I had been on my bike it would have been game over!


Perhaps a muzzle would be a wise precaution in public?


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

newfhouse said:


> Perhaps a muzzle would be a wise precaution in public?


Perhaps a lead for the woman’s untrained dog would be better!
I have leads, halti, muzzle and training. My Akita was protecting me, it’s what they do!
I’m in complete control of my dog!
Why should I muzzle my dog because she doesn’t control hers?


----------



## newfhouse (1 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Perhaps a lead for the woman’s untrained dog would be better!


Both would seem sensible. It’s a fact of life that we come across the unexpected when we are in public with our dogs. If we can’t trust them to not overreact then it is up to us to mitigate the risk.


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

My dog is not aggressive, it is well trained and well socialised.
Also my ability to control my dog and the fact I pay 100% attention to what she is doing at all times is what prevented any conflict between the dogs.
If other people done the same with their dogs there wouldn’t be any issues to worry about!
Even if I was just riding my bike without my dog, hers would have caused an accident!


----------



## newfhouse (1 Oct 2019)

It was this that prompted my reply:


Skanker said:


> It was inches away from the loss of her dogs face and if I had been on my bike it would have been game over!


I’m pleased that’s not actually true


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

newfhouse said:


> It was this that prompted my reply:
> 
> I’m pleased that’s not actually true


It’s very true indeed.
Akita’s are natural pig hunters, they attack the face to prevent themselves getting gored by tusks. If I had her attached to my bike I would not have been able to prevent it as I did.
This is the whole reason I train her and socialise her so well and always keep in full control of her.
Very little I can do about someone else’s inability to train and control their dog because they are too busy doing something else!


----------



## newfhouse (1 Oct 2019)

I hope I’m wrong but you seem very proud that your close control is the only thing preventing your dog from behaving in a dangerous way. I’ll leave it there, not least because it is dragging the thread way off topic. Stay safe.


----------



## Skanker (1 Oct 2019)

My post was about a previous set of posts between another member and myself concerning a bike attachment for taking dogs on rides.
I would not have had to control my dog as I did if the other person had trained and controlled their dog. It was only that close because her dog was allowed to jump onto my dog! She was 20 feet down the towpath paying zero attention to her dog which completely ignored her when she called it!
You are the one that tried to turn it into my dog being the issue!
Her dog will be a concern to cyclists, pedestrians, motorists, everybody!


----------



## Bazzer (1 Oct 2019)

I thought @Rob and Alison did, with Stig.


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Oct 2019)

@Bazzer is quite right, Stig our border terrier comes along regularly on our rides, he has a basket which is fixed onto the rear rack of Rob's Galaxy.
Last year he completed the CC half century a month challenge, and is on course to do so again this year. His longest rides are in the early 70's miles, he has missed just one month of our 100km per month challenge this year.
I think I have posted photos before but here is another to save searching for one.


----------



## rivers (4 Oct 2019)

My wife and I on the Caledonian Canal with our girl


----------



## Kajjal (4 Oct 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> @Bazzer is quite right, Stig our border terrier comes along regularly on our rides, he has a basket which is fixed onto the rear rack of Rob's Galaxy.
> Last year he completed the CC half century a month challenge, and is on course to do so again this year. His longest rides are in the early 70's miles, he has missed just one month of our 100km per month challenge this year.
> I think I have posted photos before but here is another to save searching for one.
> View attachment 487450


That is exactly how we would have to carry our terrier, it is psychotic


----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> I have a cheapo rip-off of the WalkyDog for my bike. It allows Tara to walk/run alongside me without
> A: Pulling me off the bike in a spectacular cloud of fluff and steel and
> B: Her running into the side of the bike and so causing a spectacular cloud of fluff and steel.
> View attachment 486864
> ...


I've seen A in action. Spectacular crash as Bonzo saw a rabbit and exited the road, stage left, followed by bike minus rider. So funny I nearly wet myself.


----------



## mistyoptic (7 Oct 2019)

Saw this as a dog transport accessory while riding in France


----------



## Skanker (8 Oct 2019)

mistyoptic said:


> Saw this as a dog transport accessory while riding in France


You can buy them in uk somewhere as I often see a young lady walking by the river with her cat in one very similar to that. 
When I see her next I’ll ask her where she got it from.


----------



## Sazz8 (14 Jan 2020)

My Border Collie is my partner in crime whilst out on my bike.
I have trained him to heel to my bike wheel. He seems to understand that on some roads cars are travelling faster, which is when he must heel, however on quiet roads he is allowed to roam. If I see a car coming, I shout “car” - he runs and lays on verge. Sometimes he sees a car before I do, and just lays on the verge. 
I am lucky to have such an intelligent, sensible dog


----------



## gasinayr (14 Jan 2020)

Why not muzzle the woman !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

This thread made me think of this:



A friend in Norway used to go Bikejoring, with up to two huskies pulling his MTB. He said the main problem was getting on because you had to let go of the lines before picking the bike up.

At the time he lived in the forest miles from anyone, so the wost that happened was having to run after two happy huskies and a bike bouncing along the trail...


----------



## Ridgeway (12 Feb 2020)

Both ours go out every day in their trailer, a Croozer Dog towed behind a Cube e-bike, it's amazing how much extra wear and tear the rear tyre and brake pads get when towing 50kgs.....

Ours both love their trailer and when we go camping we take the wheels off it and they often sleep in it out of choice.

We weren't sure at first how useful a dog trailer would be and why would a fit dog even need one, but i can say that since we bought one 3 yrs ago that ours has now done around 3500km with the dogs in, i even rode them up La Planche des Belles Filles last year before stage 6 of the TDF (yep cheated, was on the e-bike as bits of it were super steep and had already rode it that morning once)


----------



## Kryton521 (19 Apr 2020)

One day, in the not too distant future, I hope, I would like to get a Hungarian Vizsla puppy. Train Him/Her to run with me on gravel/mtb rides. But this has nothing or very little to do with the post. But I did, once, take Kryton my Staffie on bike rides in a trailer.


----------



## Ridgeway (19 Apr 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Both ours go out every day in their trailer, a Croozer Dog towed behind a Cube e-bike, it's amazing how much extra wear and tear the rear tyre and brake pads get when towing 50kgs.....
> 
> Ours both love their trailer and when we go camping we take the wheels off it and they often sleep in it out of choice.
> 
> We weren't sure at first how useful a dog trailer would be and why would a fit dog even need one, but i can say that since we bought one 3 yrs ago that ours has now done around 3500km with the dogs in, i even rode them up La Planche des Belles Filles last year before stage 6 of the TDF (yep cheated, was on the e-bike as bits of it were super steep and had already rode it that morning once)



Re the wear and tear: had to change the disc rotors last month as well as the pads again. Also the trailer hitch snapped last week, i may have been a bit ambitious and watched too many Danny MacAskill videos but i was able to see how the trailer behaved with just the safety strap on and one dog in, the other is good enough to run along side when needed.


----------

